# canon 80d and a loose lens mount



## gary anderson (Apr 10, 2021)

My focus stops once in a while when mounted with sigma 150-600 sigma..a bit of play at mount i believe is causing it. Contacts are clean, lens is new and had been doing good until recently and other lenses don't seem to be as loose. Anyone else have this.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Apr 28, 2021)

My tamron and uncles Sigma, same as yours can be slightly rotated. Wobbly if you will, in the mounting direction (around). Up and down should be none at all.


----------

